# Test kit recommendations?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Currently i use the hagen test kits. For hardness, it works fine, but when it comes to testing nitrates, i do not like the bottle for reagent 3 (its the glass one), i just cant seem to get it to give a clean drop, it always builds up around the opening. So i fear this is greatly affecting its accuracy.

So what other brands are there that doesn't have this issue, as nitrate is one of the most important ones im using as my plant load is increasing and i adjust my EI dosage slightly to compensate every few weeks.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the Hagen Master test kit, but I've been using the AP tests recently as my Hagen reagents run out. Overall, I like the AP better, you could try just the AP Nitrate test kit to see how you like it. I know what you mean by the 3rd Hagent Nitrate bottle, pain in the behind to use. My AP Nitrate test kit is just in 2 plastic bottles - but you got to shake it up some.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Neven! =) I have both the Hagen and API, I prefer the API, as it only consist two bottles for the nitrate, and much cheaper! As you're saying about the buildup at the top of the bottle, I haven't experienced that yet for the API. But for the Hagen, I know what you mean, the bottle #3 you have to drop, it builds up around the top! Maybe give API a try?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for API liquid test kits.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I have both api and hagen... api kits are good (i have both master kits) api is usually more bottles per test.. i like comparing the 2 test (they seem to work the same tho.. but I find the hagen ph test harder to read)


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I will also give a thumbs up for the API master kit. I have had no problems with it, works great everytime.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the API as it is easy to use. JL has some fancy ones which I assume are very accurate. I only say that as they are in fancy looking boxes and cost around $30. Its like the Ferrari of Nitrate test kit, made in Italy.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I've used both brands and prefer API over Hagen.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Where can I get the API test kit in Vancouver and what's the price of it? thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

$24 bux master test kit at JLAquatics, no one can beat that price!


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks ! I will go there and get it.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) You're welcome! Have fun!


----------

